# Cast is off!!



## gutrman (Jul 17, 2005)

I finally got my cast off today after 3 months. Foot looks a little funny and skinny but I am up and walking again just in time for the busy season. I'll never take walking for granted again.

I fractured my heal and the radius in my arm. I took a tumble off a ladder down 18ft. to asphalt. The asphalt did not give. 

Anyone else come back from a major injury and how long did it take?


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

I was out for 8 months, 2 years ago. Went off the roof at 18 ft. Broke my leg in a few spots and broke a bone in my back. Advice I can give is take it easy as long as possible and listen to the doctors. I took my time and now am back stronger than I was. I have friends with worse backs than I do and they never got injured. I feel fortunate because I am young and healed better because of it. I was 24 at the time. Will be 3 years this June.

Yes, walking is priceless to me now.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

3 ribs, very young (14, waterskiing), hurt for a little while.
Most other ribs (motocross) not much longer.
Sternum, (early 20's, barfight), 6 mos. Remember it well.
Collarbone, (early 20's, barfight) really sucked due to having to finish the guy off. Lots of muscle damage. 9 mos.

Well determined that the next guy was going to die before I went through any of this again, I switched to hardware. It works.

Last bout was 3 seperated ribs towards the end of last year (slipped getting off of a yacht hardtop). It lasted way too long, past 50 sucks.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Nothing major-major. Broke my left knee snow skiing years ago (18yrs old) and after surgery was back on my feet within 2 days, painful for a long time and to this day cold weather or alot of up and down really takes it's toll.

Had a partial tear in my ACL playing softball last year, then finished it off and completely tore it out last march...at a tat ta bar of all places LOL, note to self: stepping off stage onto chair with rollers is a bad idea:no: That took me out for a few weeks and they went in to repair (MIR could not show it was gone) and they were'nt able to do anything at that time. After I heard the down time to fix it correctly it is a no go, so now it's just a matter of time before my bones rub each other and causes big problems later...being a hard headed guy that hates doctors and hospitals Still took a few months after scoping to get comfortable walking again and luckily had good guys that allowed me time to just be a on site director...might break it again since that was a nice change of pace


----------



## Genemars (Sep 27, 2005)

gutrman said:


> I finally got my cast off today after 3 months. Foot looks a little funny and skinny but I am up and walking again just in time for the busy season. I'll never take walking for granted again.
> 
> I fractured my heal and the radius in my arm. I took a tumble off a ladder down 18ft. to asphalt. The asphalt did not give.
> 
> Anyone else come back from a major injury and how long did it take?



Hello there, I am curious this ladder that you took a tumble off of was not a werner ladder by the way was it? I would like to know how many people in this group have had any ladder accidents? Curious, because my husband had a bad fall when a werner ladder blew out from under him..eek:


----------

